# odd fish from HABU-LAND



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

this is a paddlefish. they are from right here where i live. a very odd fish. i figured some of you guys might be interested... they live in the ohio river... i've never caught one but i've seen them alive a couple of times. what do you all think about them?... pretty weird eh?



















Ohio River Foundation

*Paddlefish *
_Polyodon spathula_​ 
*At-a-Glance*

• Family: Polyodontidae (Paddlefish)

• Other Names: Spoonbill

• Ohio Status: Threatened

• Adult Size: Typically 2-4 feet, can reach over 5 feet. Usually weighs 5-20 pounds, can reach over 150 pounds. Largest recorded Ohio specimen was 5 feet long and weighed 184 pounds.

• Typical Foods: Paddlefish filter the zooplankton and small insect larvae from the water with their long gill rakers.

*Description *
Paddlefish are a very unique fish with their long paddle-shaped snout. They have a large mouth with no teeth. They also have very small eyes and no scales. The skeleton is made completely of cartilage. There is no other North American fish species that resembles them. 

*Habitat and Habits *
Paddlefish are found in the Ohio River and up to the first dam on its larger tributaries. They prefer the sluggish pools and backwater areas of these rivers and streams. Historically they were much more common and could be found as far up the Ohio River as Pennsylvania. It is also probable that there was a small population in Lake Erie at one time. Today paddlefish are most common it the Ohio River from Portsmouth downstream to the Indiana state line.








*Reproduction and Care of the Young *
Paddlefish spawn in the spring during periods of high flow. The female scatters eggs over submerged gravel and cobble bars. The young hatch and drift down stream to deeper pools with slow water.


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

:gasp::gasp::gasp:????????????????????????????:gasp:?????????????????????????:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

how quaint


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Haha, very cool Mr Larson


----------



## TUBBS (Mar 16, 2009)

they are weird and hard to keep as the nose is delicate so need a large tank, plus their size

Bristol zoo's aquarium as a few larger ones


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Amazingly Awesome:no1:.


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

Wow he's gorgeous :flrt:


----------



## chamaeleo (Sep 14, 2008)

did you let it go?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

AshMashMash said:


> Haha, very cool Mr Larson


 
haha! you know my name!!:2thumb:... that's me.... but my real name is horton. i just go by larson... am i the only one here wih an alias?

yep! those paddle fish are real oddballs!:gasp:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

HABU said:


> haha! you know my name!!:2thumb:... that's me.... but my real name is horton. i just go by larson... am i the only one here wih an alias?


Haha, I iz clever. 

No, loads of people go by alias's, like "Marina", who is... well, she moans if I say it, but I know her full name too  And some others. 

Personally, I dont... everyone knows my full name, but meh.


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Your real name is Ashmashmash. People in the streets address you in this way!
(Haha you don't know my name anymore. Deed poll ftw!)


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

AshMashMash said:


> Haha, I iz clever.
> 
> No, loads of people go by alias's, like "Marina", who is... well, she moans if I say it, but I know her full name too  And some others.
> 
> Personally, I dont... everyone knows my full name, but meh.


 
your mind is like a trap...:notworthy:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Esfa said:


> (Haha you don't know my name anymore. Deed poll ftw!)


Yarr? (also, you _so_ haven't changed your name). 



HABU said:


> your mind is like a trap...:notworthy:


Hahahaha.


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

AshMashMash said:


> Yarr? (also, you _so_ haven't changed your name).


I know.  I just don't want to you say the A word!   

And I am planning on changing it to Yarr, yes.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Esfa said:


> I know.  I just don't want to you say the A word!
> 
> And I am planning on changing it to Yarr, yes.


I wouldn't give out people's real names in public :Na_Na_Na_Na::whistling2:


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

AshMashMash said:


> I wouldn't give out people's real names in public :Na_Na_Na_Na::whistling2:


Neither would I. :halo:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Esfa said:


> Neither would I. :halo:


Obs not. 

Also, my flatmate, who is not on the forum, addresses me often as AshMashMash. Obviously, many forummers address me as it in real life... or variations on a theme.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Esfa said:


> Neither would I. :halo:


 it doesn't matter about my name... i could care less aboutmy name being out there...... can't touch this!hahaha!!


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Horton Hears A Who...:2thumb:

What a great looking fish. Looks like you could use it to play ball...:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Adam98150 (Jan 12, 2009)

chamaeleo said:


> did you let it go?


He didn't catch it.

Better to read the post rather than just look at the pretty pictures. :whistling2:


----------



## Steve 88 (Jan 21, 2008)

i hate seeing pics of captured fish paraded around by chimps with fishing rods, like theyve achieved something.


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Steve 88 said:


> i hate seeing pics of captured fish paraded around by chimps with fishing rods, *like theyve achieved something*.


They have - they've caught a fish! :lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

someone ain't a fisherman...


----------



## mariekni (Apr 8, 2009)

HABU said:


> this is a paddlefish. they are from right here where i live. a very odd fish. i figured some of you guys might be interested... they live in the ohio river... i've never caught one but i've seen them alive a couple of times. what do you all think about them?... pretty weird eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
wow what a beautiful fish. i absolutely love oddballs they are just beautiful to me. yes i know i'm strange :blush:


----------

